# its that time again, I WANT A WHIZZER! who has one forsale



## militarymonark (Feb 4, 2010)

so im looking for a whizzer ne5 motor kit whole bike to take a motor off of or something else whizzer but running and my price range is under a grand. I know they are out there I find them all the time but when I dont have money so now I do.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 4, 2010)

I alway see them go for under $700 but they are never within my driving distance. I hope you get one soon, i cant wait till mines done!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah thats what Im seeing but its like in tx or fl and im in Idaho and there isn't anything nearby sometimes in portland which isn't very far so maybe


----------



## mpr455 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got a whizzer and it is for sale but it is a basket case i will post pics tommorow or saturday.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 14, 2014)

My experience is that no matter what you pay for the machine and bike, it will cost much more to get it safe and running.


----------



## racie35 (Dec 15, 2014)

mpr455 said:


> I just got a whizzer and it is for sale but it is a basket case i will post pics tommorow or saturday.




Let me know when you post the pics or call me...860-857-7896


----------



## racie35 (Dec 15, 2014)

Monark...you can call about the ne5 stuff too...i have a few people who can help. Id offer you a lead to new 2008 leftovers but youre all the way across country from them.


----------

